# Its getting close!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Took this picture tonight. I guess Im hunting. :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Tyler,
Those damn things can't hardly fly yet! In the air, they look like a sumo wrestler trying to make it to the chiropractor. Give 'em a few more weeks!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sweet!! Is that a barley field thats been cut?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Were the pictures taken by the beet plant?


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol: I am sure he will give us all GPS coordinates to the field. :wink: ....looks like a good spot to me. Go get 'em!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey I recognize that field! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Did you spot any jewelry? 
Geese were coming over the apartment last night. They sure don't stay in formation very well.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I need my spottomg scope to see the bands. They were only taken out in North Fargo. I just had to get some birds on the camera for the year. Im going to start making a detailed hunting with pre-scouting and my hunts.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

GB3...I like the idea of the full year album...pre-season-scouting...grindage...mid-season scouting...grindage...etc

You could probably sell it for a pretty penny too after the season.. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Try buying the CD called "Ultimate Waterfowler's Journal". I have been entering every hunt, along with the exact decoy placement, how birds reacted to set-up and blind placement, results, etc. Then, every spotting of geese goes in my "little black book" Really helps when it comes down to patterning geese, almost like studying for a test.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I got bands!! One has a orange band in this pic!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The spread all ready to kick some ***!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn GB3, that's a wide plank, what kinda construction you guys got goin there??

Spread looks like, what, 8-10 dozen foots? Not bad


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Must be the Caulkers shop, eh Tyler?????


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

There were at least four banded geese in that one group in the picture. I'm gonna get a honker band this year. I can feel it.

I can't wait to set up this year and run traffic. I think 22 dozen should get it done around the east side of the state and its gonna get real ugly when we head out west with Hustad and company. Goodnight lessors. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I think 22 dozen should get it done around the east side of the state and its gonna get real ugly when we head out west with Hustad and company


Its going to be a thing of beauty!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Speaking of ugly....57 dozen full-bodies when you come out west...and that's not including stackables, shells or sillies! 

Pretty amazing to think that some days we'll have over 25 grand in the field including all guns, camo and gear. 

I hope my wife doesn't read this thread. 
:withstupid:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah chris you might want to keep the price amount on down low.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

A dollar here, a dollar there, and pretty soon you are talking big money. Gotta love it&#8230; grr...grr&#8230;

Yep, keep it on the downside with purchases that are made. All year long it can get out of hand when prepping for the season.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You better keep your brothers's wife out of the loop :-?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This one really got me going!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sigh... I can't find a feed over 100 out West. I sure miss my old roosts, can't wait to get back in a few weeks!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh dont worry Hustad we will save some good ones so we can grind them when you come back out east. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Huey heres another one for yah!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay, okay. The roost gave it away...

I'll have to check it out on the way back next week.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think I will be hunting this field. I can find bigger feeds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had a good run with them on opener last year, even though someone setup to run our traffic.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ya we would of had a good run with them too, but u beat us too it hustad. We still found a good roost about 8 miles south of there. So it worked out for us.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Please send some of those up to Grand Forks. I haven't seen anything like that around here.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

The pics look good. If they start the harvest maybe we can start to see some more birds up here around GF. Getting close!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I like ur pictures and me me wanna go hunting for canada geese but I am new in ND since Sept 03' I dont know that well in ND but I love to go hunting waterfowl I wish I would like to join with u guy

I am deaf but speaking and lip reading well. So please im me or e mail if u are interesting to have me to come with u and get nice honker! [email protected] thanks Billy


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Please send some of those up to Grand Forks. I haven't seen anything like that around here.


No kidding.....and it isnt from lack of trying. Things up here look more like this.....










:roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think there is enough grain harvested yet up there. Just wait until 50% of the small grains are harvested. Then the birds will REALLY start to bunch up.


----------

